# ditching / tiling (drainage)



## Kashim

Gente del forin! ahora tengo que traducir un texto sobre Drenaje e Irrigacion u.u xD hay una oracion que tiene 2 palabras que me han dejado en jaque @.@  (ditching and tiling) bueno aqui les va la oracion ^^

sentence: "This is the other meaning of drainage: the removal of excess of water from the soil by ditching or tiling"

Lo que tengo: "Esta es la otra definición para drenaje, la eliminación de exceso de agua en el suelo mediante... ¿? o ¿?  u.u 

se que ditch es acequia y que tiling podria ser alicatar pero eso no me ayuda a traducir bien la oracion u.u espero que me ayuden porque quede pegado T.T


----------



## MHCKA

Hi Kashim.

From the M-W Dictionary

*ditch*: a long narrow excavation dug in the earth (as for drainage)
Esto es una especie de *tajo* o *zanja sobre el terreno*

*tiling*: the action or work of one who put tiles (baldosas).
*Poner baldosas*

Respecto de tu frase...

"*Esta es la otra acepción de drenar:*" me parece más apropiado porque lo que describes es una cción, por lo tanto a lo quete refieres debe ser un verbo, no un sujeto.

No obstante lo anterior, no le hallo mucho sentido técnico a la frase... pues ambos verbos se referirían a métodos para "construir" un drenaje...


----------



## iinnffooss

Esta es la otra definición para drenaje, la eliminación del exceso de agua en el suelo mediante excavación de zanjas o embaldosado.


----------



## Kashim

Pueden creer que perdi todo lo que habia traducido ayer? u.u llega a dar risa mi mala suerte xD bueno tendre que hacerlo denuevo, no queda otra u.u!

Queria darle las gracias MHCKA, iinnffooss, lo que me dijeron calza perfecto ^^ y si que es de gran ayuda =) les debo una a cada uno @.@ xD thank iu =))


----------



## vicdark

Para el drenaje de suelos, abrir zanjas (zanjado) e instalar tubería subterránea son los métodos clásicos.

Si miras aquí verás que "tile" o "tiling" no tiene nada que ver con la instalación de baldosas.


----------



## iinnffooss

Desde luego me merezco un buen tirón de orejas por lo del "tiling"...

Gracias por la aclaración Vicdark


----------



## vicdark

Ten lashes with a wet noddle to you, iinnffooss


----------



## Kashim

Vi las imagenes O.O y tienes toda la razon, no se vislumbra ninguna baldosa @w@ siendo asi... no seria embaldosado.. sino ¿¿"drenaje mediante la instalacion de cañerias subterraneas"?? (tiling) 

puedo traducir tiling de esa manera? =o

te pasaste viddark =) gracias por la aclaracion ^^


----------



## vicdark

yo diría:

... el retiro (retirar) el exceso del agua del suelo mediante zanjas o tubería (tubos) subterránea (os).

Si tubos (tubería) o caños (cañería) es más apropiado, podríamos debatirlo hasta el cansancio sin llegar a un concenso. Usa lo que te suene mejor. En este caso yo usaría tubos (tubería), sólo porque estoy a costumbrado a llamar cañería a las líneas que traen agua potable a una casa, pero estoy seguro que otros tienen un concepto diferente de ese término.

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## Kashim

vicdark said:


> yo diría:
> 
> ... el retiro (retirar) el exceso del agua del suelo mediante zanjas o tubería (tubos) subterránea (os).
> 
> Si tubos (tubería) o caños (cañería) es más apropiado, podríamos debatirlo hasta el cansancio sin llegar a un concenso. Usa lo que te suene mejor. En este caso yo usaría tubos (tubería), sólo porque estoy a costumbrado a llamar cañería a las líneas que traen agua potable a una casa, pero estoy seguro que otros tienen un concepto diferente de ese término.
> 
> Just my 2 centavos




gracias a todo cuanto me han dicho he conseguido traducir la oracion de la siguiente manera:

"Esta es la otra definición para drenaje, la eliminacion de exceso de agua del suelo mediante zanjas o tuberias subterraneas."

Por lo que averigue podriamos haber usado tanto "retirar "eliminar y "extraer" pero me quedo con eliminar =) y lo de poner ya sea "tubos" "tuberias" o "cañerias" opte por tuberias porque es mas global ^^

muchas thanks xD =)))

PD: viddark pense que lo hacias por amor al arte no por 2 centavos ¬¬ xD salu2 ^^


----------



## vicdark

The expression "My two cents" and the variations "Mis dos centavos"  "My 2 centavos" simply mean my humble opinion or contribution to the cause.


----------



## Kashim

vicdark said:


> The expression "My two cents" and the variations "Mis dos centavos"  "My 2 centavos" simply mean my humble opinion or contribution to the cause.



=o ia veo, que interesante no conocia esa expresion, xD yo pense que me estabas cobrando ¬¬ xD pero si que lo haces por el amor al arte =) thanks ^^


----------

